# Bidding Game Store



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Picture is too small to make out what it says. 

Can you take a higher res photo and post it somewhere that will keep it full size?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

What happens at the "people counter"?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Picture is too small to make out what it says. Can you take a higher res photo and post it somewhere that will keep it full size?


Unfortunately not, that was a screen shot from computer. Well, actually I'm sure there's a better way I'm just too dumb to figure it out. Generally speaking, has anyone done a similar job like this? Hell, I haven't hooked up a game station since Nintendo's debut. From what a searched on Google there appears to be 10 different ways to do the same job. I just want to go with simple/effective method. Does a patch panel sound right?


----------



## nyerinfl (Dec 1, 2007)

A few years ago I did a string of buildouts for a video game franchise. Tel/data was typical from wall location back to telephone board on a patch panel or whatever the basic tel data arrangement was. For the video game systems we used what was called "rapid run" cables, basically long component cables that ran back to a central point usually where all the consoles went. These cables and their wall outlets were provided by the franchise, be careful when making arrangements for conduits as the heads were large need minimum 1" for a single cable drop , usually each gaming station also had a cat5 to connect to the network for in house tournaments


----------

